# 2011 ford f250 mileage



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

First mileage check hand calculated showed 21.7 and I thought it was too good to be true. 6.7 TD with 3.31 axle ratio 4wd short bed. Crew cab. Since that time I have put on 21000 miles and now hand calculated shows 14.8 mpg. This driving strictly highway @ 65 mph on cruise control. Not towing anything. This mileage is eating me alive in my business so I finally got ford to send an engineer down from Michigan with all high dollar diagnostics to try to figure out shat up with the mileage. I suspect 100 percent it is due to the emissions junk this truck is covered up with. Will report back what they find if anything.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Some are reporting great mileage with the new trucks. 

I have a 2010 F350 and I get 18 in town and 22-24 on the highway. 

You need to look into aftermarket tuning. You will be surprised.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Well I am thinking seriously about a tuner and emissions deletes. I suspect it is something with the DPF being partially plugged (not regenerating fully) and also the EGR may have the map sensor gunked up with soot or something like that. It is incredibly stupid to plumb exhaust gases back into an engine. I have read on other forums where the tuner and deletes gets from 3 to 5 mpg improvement. The problem is that loses the factory warranty, it is illegal, and it kills the resale value of the vehicle. I have also thought about getting an older truck and transplanting a cummins 5.9 B engine into that. Someday I really want to do that as a project. Both of my dodge trucks with cummins got over 20 mpg on the highway. I thought this new ford diesel would also but the emissions junk just kills it. As to those who are getting good mileage with their new fords, good for them they are very lucky. I wish I was.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Some are reporting great mileage with the new trucks.
> 
> I have a 2010 F350 and I get 18 in town and 22-24 on the highway.
> 
> You need to look into aftermarket tuning. You will be surprised.


If you are getting that mileage with a 6.4, then you are running a tuner and EGR / DPF deletes. No way a stock 6.4 will do that otherwise.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

commtrd said:


> If you are getting that mileage with a 6.4, then you are running a tuner and EGR / DPF deletes. No way a stock 6.4 will do that otherwise.


I've got some stuff under the hood..

I was getting 17 - 19 mpg on the highway before the build as I don't have a heavy foot.

The warranty is not necessarily void when you install aftermarket stuff. But it is a chance you take. You can resort back to stock stuff before taking it in for service, etc and if you are in good with the dealership/service guys then it really should not be an issue..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

6.7 diesel, 16 back and forth to work.
20.5 highway, 7550 miles......3.55 rear end.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine has 3.31 ratio. That is likely part of the problem. Took it in to dealer to check truck and they said nothing wrong with it. Truck is for sale. Looking for 2003-2005 dodge with 5.9 cummins and 6-spd manual trans. Unless I can find a ford with a cummins conversion. Whatever I get it's not going to have ANY emissions junk on it at all. I will never buy another truck with EGR, DPF, SCR, DOC, or cats again.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

commtrd said:


> If you are getting that mileage with a 6.4, then you are running a tuner and EGR / DPF deletes. No way a stock 6.4 will do that otherwise.


I've got a 2010 F250 and get 17/21-22, with no modifications


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> I've got a 2010 F250 and get 17/21-22, with no modifications


My 08 F250 was about the same if I drove nice.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I got a 08 and 12.8 chipped.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

got an 2010 6.4 and get 12-13 around town and 17-18 on the highway , i think got got better before i did the mods to it and i drive it easy:headknock


----------



## BluewaveBarry (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a 2011 Dodge 2500 Cummins 4WD shortbed crew cab and getting 18-20 hwy and 15 city. The truck runs great.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I may have a line on a 2003 dodge with a 5.9 cummins and 6-spd manual transmission, 4wd, long bed. This would be perfect. Would get over 20mpg and have NO EMISSIONS JUNK ON IT!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 09 f-350 powerstroke with the 4.10 gears and get 17-18 on the highway if I stay at 64 or below. Once I jump up to 70 or over it gets 12-14. The gears are killing me but this thing will pull a house down.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Got my truck back from Access Ford and they did the full diagnostics. Found nothing wrong but they DID install a software update. Now this truck is a different animal. Getting 17.8 mpg driving in hateful houston traffic! Carrying about 40 percent less turbo boost for same driving conditions. This thing runs like a turbine it is so smooth. I am ecstatic. MPG instantaneous display now pegs out top of scale A LOT and will stay there much longer and I have never seen it do that before. Will do a hand calculated mileage check on highway this afternoon from Houston to Corpus Christi. Such a blast driving this truck now. Completely awesome.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

It's all the new truck. All that junk they put on the motor to save the world cuts the mileage way down and the life of the motor as well. Less pollution but burn twice as much fuel to do so:headknock:headknock. 
That make good sense to me how about y'all..

My 2010 dodge 2500 4x4 long bed 3.73's with 13000 on it is getting the worst mileage that i have had in a truck in years. my old 98 would kill this thing. Love the truck but the mileage sucks. I'm ready to look for a old truck again.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> It's all the new truck. All that junk they put on the motor to save the world cuts the mileage way down and the life of the motor as well. Less pollution but burn twice as much fuel to do so:headknock:headknock.
> That make good sense to me how about y'all..
> 
> My 2010 dodge 2500 4x4 long bed 3.73's with 13000 on it is getting the worst mileage that i have had in a truck in years. my old 98 would kill this thing. Love the truck but the mileage sucks. I'm ready to look for a old truck again.


I agree completely. Still plan on finding a 1997 ford crew cab someday and transplanting a 12v cummins in with a NV4500 six spd manual trans. I want something with zero computer control. Someday that will be a nice project. I hate BS emissions junk on trucks. Just no time for a major project like that right now.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't think that truck exist. My fathers 97 powerstroke has a cat converter on it.


commtrd said:


> Mine has 3.31 ratio. That is likely part of the problem. Took it in to dealer to check truck and they said nothing wrong with it. Truck is for sale. Looking for 2003-2005 dodge with 5.9 cummins and 6-spd manual trans. Unless I can find a ford with a cummins conversion. Whatever I get it's not going to have ANY emissions junk on it at all. I will never buy another truck with EGR, DPF, SCR, DOC, or cats again.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

08 F-350 DRW, 4X4 , 4D, 6.4, 4.10's ,bone stock, 10.5 MPG no matter what speed, from the computer. it might vary to .7 or down to .3


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

BluewaveBarry said:


> I have a 2011 Dodge 2500 Cummins 4WD shortbed crew cab and getting 18-20 hwy and 15 city. The truck runs great.


Same as mine since I got the new ECM update at the dealer


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

2011 F-250 6.7L Powerstroke....a beast!! In town 16 mpg, highway 70-75 mph 18-19 mpg. Boat towing single axle trailer 15+ mpg and 24 ft. Toyhauler 12K lbs.+ running 70-75 is 8-9 mpg. Awesome power, quiet quiet quiet. Ford got it right with this one. Then throw in the Sync Navigation.......very impressed.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I just sold my 2011 F250. Took it to ford dealer I bought it from (2nd time) to have them check the fuel mileage and they said they found nothing wrong. Mileage had dropped to 14.3 at 65 on cruise not towing anything. Got it back and drove to Houston and it got 3.5 mpg better. They called from dealer next day and told me they installed a software revision. I thought well great maybe they fixed it. Then it next two days it dropped back down to where it was. So I have sold it rather than put a tuner and emissions deletes on it. I have lined a 2006 dodge with a 5.9 cummins in Florida flying over there this Friday to pay for it and drive it home. 

So for those who are claiming to get good mileage with their 2011 F250/350, that is great and I hope it holds for yall. I know my truck would have becasue it showed it was capable of getting great mileage but there was something wrong with the programming so I took the opportunity to sell it while I still could. 

The cummins does not have any emissions equipment on it and will get 20 mpg all day every day driving 65 on the highway. Done deal. I loved that ford it was the nicest truck I ever owned but it was eating me alive on fuel so had to go.


----------

